# Free-hand sharpening, anyone ????



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Baaaddd Idea... Can't believe what a mess I made of some tools. Read somewheres that the REAL PROS just sharpen by sight.. BS, I say..

Stopped at Rockler and picked up some pretty acrylic blanks for the girls at the office..They don't seem to appreciate fine woods and grains like I do... Man, did I screw that one up.

Can't believe I've got almost two hunnert bucks tied up in my fancy deluxe sharpening system (in addition to which I paid Mr. Bill considerable to set up for me and show me how to do it) and I just didn't have the patience to USE IT !!

Never again...just spend last three hours setting up the system and think I got most of the tools back in acceptable condition... That acrylic is TOUGH !!

Lesson learned....again....when will I learn to listen to the experts ???

Looks like another trip to "The Rock"...don't think my super deluxe Spindlemaster tool survived my efforts..

Take heed, Lads...take heed....LOL

JDhwell:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I know what you mean. Galvbay does his by sight. I just can't do it yet.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I use the Wolverine and know that I wouldn't have any tool more than an inch long or two without. I can't even sharpen a knife without making the sharp end rounded after finished.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

While Mr Bill was here at the house teaching me one day, he showed me how to use the Wolverine, after he showed me a couple of times he decided to come in the house for a second, he said "I think I can trust you to sharpen your tools now...BAD IDEA!!! As I said before, I'm not very coordinated...I let my gouge slip off the grinding wheel. I ended up having BOTH of my hands trapped in the grinder. Nearly broke both my hands and it hurt like he$$! I messed up my gouge and knocked a big chunk out to the grinding wheel.

I will not use a Wolverine again. I just last week got brave enough to attempt to sharpen my tools. I found I can do it pretty well on the slow speed grinder just doing it by hand.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gaaddd !!!!! Trod...that even hurts me to read about it..I've got the Wolverine and just need to use it RIGHT..lol...SLOW SPEED is the key... Dang, your post has got me scared of my Wolv..now...

MY free-hand sharpening always results in a few 'nicks' in the blade..and when I begin turning them little boogers grab the stock in a wink.. Just keep pushing that tool rest up to 1/8 th inch from the wood..Sometimes I move it three times turning just a pen..Always move it at least once. After that sucker snatched the tool out of my hands about a half dozen times, I finally got the message...

I also feel Slips worry..A couple of my gouges were getting pretty short..LOL..

Gonna try and take the expert advice....if I live long enough I may be able to sight sharpen like Jim/Galv, but chances are getting pretty slim on either end...LOL

Dang...I'm LOL'ing too much..You guys take it from here. Think I might slip out in the garage and get another lung full of wood dust to counter-act the pipe tobacco smoke I'm already full of now...

JD


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

doing it by hand here...so far no problems...well I did get one too sharp (but I didn't like that one anyways LOL)

now this is not my first attempt...have done everything from lawn mower blades, knives and swords...I hate dull blades


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga --- I could tear up an anvil! I am very accident prone when it comes to my hobbies or working around the house....there was one time I set the house on fire, there was one time I had a huge Chlorine cloud in the back yard from mixing pool cheimcals, then there was the time I "FIXED" the pool pump and then woke up the next morning with 25000 gallons of water IN THE HOUSE, etc, etc, etc.

I'm sure you are much more coordinated than I am


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gad, Trod....glad to see this post...thought I was the only one in the world who can't fix ANYTHING...Wifey demands I call a service man on EVERYTHING... guess living with me for a half a century has convinced her I am not 'mechanically 'clined'...

Lucky I've got a nephew close by who CAN fix anything.. Give that sucker a hammer and a screwdriver and a can of nails and he could whup out an atom bomb...

Some got it...some don't...(guess that's us)

Bumbling thru life.....JD


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep Jim...just bumbling thru


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Trog, I love my Wolverine. So far, no incidents.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys are too much!

_"I could tear up an anvil! I am very accident prone when it comes to my hobbies or working around the house....there was one time I set the house on fire, there was one time I had a huge Chlorine cloud in the back yard from mixing pool cheimcals, then there was the time I "FIXED" the pool pump and then woke up the next morning with 25000 gallons of water IN THE HOUSE"_

I was laughing so hard I spit my shredded wheat on the monitor! My grinder/sharpening skills are very weak...but it works for me. I'm sure that if any of the big boys looked at my gouges and the way I grind them they would flip! But I would rather spend more time making chips and turning than grinding/honing a tool. I do know that it is better to bite the bullet and buy a quality gouge/tools. 
You all are all doing GREAT work! Just look at those first post/pictures and see how far you have come! Keep up the good work. jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> You guys are too much!
> 
> _"I could tear up an anvil! I am very accident prone when it comes to my hobbies or working around the house....there was one time I set the house on fire, there was one time I had a huge Chlorine cloud in the back yard from mixing pool cheimcals, then there was the time I "FIXED" the pool pump and then woke up the next morning with 25000 gallons of water IN THE HOUSE"_
> 
> ...


I'm afraid too Jim.


----------

